# Spalted maple for friends kitchen



## sprucegum (Jun 7, 2015)

I built the cabinets for a friends new house last winter. I used some lightly spalted maple that he cut from his farm quite a few years ago. It took every last scrap of it plus some to finish the job. His wife wants wood on the dining rooms side of the island so I am dipping into my pile. I moved it into my storage area adjacent to the shop and put it back on stickers in an effort to pull the MC down a little more before we use it. Couldn't resist running a couple through the planer and taking a picture. Hope to get some pictures posted of the complete kitchen in a week or two. Counter tops are scheduled for Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------

